# S.e. Pa Wanted, Plow Truck



## HDALLC (Dec 6, 2006)

Im in the Pottstown Pa area Im looking for a decent Plow truck, i really dont want to spend more than 3k for it really doesnt matter what make they all let you down eventually i just want something that runs good and will get me thru the season
Thanks


----------

